

The Real Truth Behind Foxconn’s Suicide Cluster - ukdm
http://micgadget.com/3793/the-real-truth-behind-foxconns-suicide-cluster/

======
notaddicted
The article states that there are 9 suicides among 400,000 Foxconn factory
workers in China in half a year. The suicide rate in China is 14 per 100,000
♪. Thus the Foxconn employee suicide rate is significantly less (9 vs. 28)
than the expected amount.

♪
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_suicide_ra...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_suicide_rate)

~~~
hga
I'd think you'd need to at minimum adjust for age; I'm wondering is their
workers are younger than average and if those older kill themselves more often
than average, but anyway you look at it I'm sure the distribution is not
simple.

